# Gatso Camera Flash - How close do you have to be ?



## Teknon (2 Jan 2009)

I was driving along the north road this morning, admittedly overdoing it on the speed 65kph in a 60kph stretch. I saw the gatso van camera flash  but I think I may have been too close to the van and it was actually catching the car immediately behind me. The front of my car was parallel with the back of the van when it flashed. Could it be that I was ok and it was the car behind me ? 

Also will 4 points affect my insurance with Zurich and should I tell them ?
​


----------



## tosullivan (2 Jan 2009)

if you are doing 65, I would say you are ok.  Most speedos are over compenstaed anyway by a few %

From my experience with these vans they normally catch you from about 60-80yds from the back of them

If your car was parallel with the back of the van, its highly unlikely it was taking a pic of your plate


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jan 2009)

Any use?

Garda Traffic Corps and possibility of speeding fine.


----------



## Teknon (2 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the replies..... fingers crossed I won't be getting a letter in the post in 2 wks time


----------



## CharlieR (3 Jan 2009)

tosullivan said:


> if you are doing 65, I would say you are ok. Most speedos are over compenstaed anyway by a few %
> 
> From my experience with these vans they normally catch you from about 60-80yds from the back of them
> 
> If your car was parallel with the back of the van, its highly unlikely it was taking a pic of your plate


 
Unfortunately since 1997 i think speedo's are designed that they must read more than what you are doing, ie 30 mph will be 27 or 28mph, the % rule no longer applies.

If you were more than 400m from the camera then prob not you.

Good luck


----------



## tosullivan (3 Jan 2009)

CharlieR said:


> Unfortunately since 1997 i think speedo's are designed that they must read more than what you are doing, ie 30 mph will be 27 or 28mph, the % rule no longer applies.
> 
> If you were more than 400m from the camera then prob not you.
> 
> Good luck


 ya so if the op says they think they were doing 65 they were probably only doing about 60


----------



## tara83 (6 Jan 2009)

Camera flashed at me as well on the North Road on Friday morning.  Don't think I was speeding and when I looked at the speedo it was just under 60 so hopefully it was the car behind me or the taxi which was going faster in the bus lane.  Really annoying if I get a ticket on a stretch of road which I know often has gatso vans


----------

